# Grinder for new user



## dnicho61 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have had a Gaggia Coffee Deluxe espresso machine for many years and have been using ese pods and Lavazza Rossa ground coffee to get acceptable espresso coffee.

Am considering upgrading machine to a Rancillio Silva in the near future but was wondering if i could get an improvement in coffee by keeping my current perfectly serviceable machine and buying a grinder as I'm told this is more important than the coffee machine.

Mostly drink espresso's, 2-3 a day so a doserless grinder would seem to be the answer, something 2nd hand like a Macap M2, Rancillio Rocky or Eureka Mignon?

Any thought's/suggestions would be more than appreciated.


----------

